# LazyRoadrunner's Tarantulas



## LazyRoadrunner (Dec 27, 2009)

B. Smithi






C. Fasciatum






A. Bicoloratum






A. Versicolor


----------



## twees (Dec 27, 2009)

aww the photos arent showing


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm trying my best to fix this, link to picasa web album seems to be broken..?? :wall:


----------



## Inguan (Dec 27, 2009)

i fixed the link for you(when you linking from othere site a image, they need to end whit : .jpg):
B. Smithi






C. Fasciatum






A. Bicoloratum






A. Versicolor






thas are photos from your album on picasa of Bird Spiders i hope i liken them well ,link here for album​


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Dec 27, 2009)

tnx, I was using direct link.. now I see where the problem was


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Dec 27, 2009)

P. Cambridgei


----------



## Inguan (Dec 27, 2009)

C. Fasciatum is nice one and blue one


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Dec 28, 2009)

E. Campestratus







A. Bicoloratum






On this picture you can see how well was rear limb (leg) regenerated after only one molting process. (I both some slings and this beauty came as a bonus, on previous pic of her u can see how she looked before the molting took place...)


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice collection :clap:


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Mar 14, 2010)

B. Smithi







P. Cambridgei


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Mar 14, 2010)

N. Chromatus #1








N. Chromatus #2


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice collection you have there.


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Apr 30, 2010)

*Nhandu Tripepii Photoshoot*

Lazy like me...











But when you bother him long enough, he shows his dark side


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Cyclosternum Fasciatum 0.0.1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome pics! I really like the pic of the fasciatum freshly molted.  Keep em comin.


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Aug 15, 2010)

Brachypelma albopilosum 0.0.1


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Aug 15, 2010)

OBT in new housing


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Aug 15, 2010)

Another B. albopilosum 0.0.1


----------



## LazyRoadrunner (Aug 20, 2010)

Brachypelma Smithi







OBT


----------

